# 10 Sets of 10 Reps??



## scott mont (Mar 12, 2008)

I just read wogihao's training routine of doing 10 sets of 10 reps, 2 exercises per body part, anyone ever tried this? Thinking of giving it a go myself i think it looks like a descent routine??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That is German Volume Training. It works exceptionally well for some people, and is severe over-training for others. Give it a try and see how you get on.

A lot of it is about choosing the correct level of intensity with that much volume though.


----------



## scott mont (Mar 12, 2008)

Use moderate weights, not too heavy? Should i increase the weight by a little amount each week? because progression is the key to building muscle isnt it? sorry to be a pain ind ass mate i just want to get a good routine


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

scott mont said:


> Use moderate weights, not too heavy? Should i increase the weight by a little amount each week? because progression is the key to building muscle isnt it? sorry to be a pain ind ass mate i just want to get a good routine


Progress is being able to finish the 10 sets of 10 reps, when you start your find the first set easy second set probably similar but by the 4th set your be finding it hard going, 5th set your probably get 9 reps, 6th set 7-8, then your be lucky to get 4-5 for each set on the last 4 sets.

Progress in the GVT is down to getting a bit further each week compaired to last, now if you couldnt do 10 sets of 10 reps the first week you need to keep the weight the same but focus on getting more reps than the last time.

If you selected a weight that you can get 10 sets of 10 reps then next time you increase the weight a little bit. However this is very rare if you pick the weight that is in the 60% range of your 1rep max. (but then everyones diffrent).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't try this unless you have the conditioning...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Don't try this unless you have the conditioning...


What does 10 sets of time do? Size and Stamina? Not saying I will try it as I am rather liking me 5x5 heavyish sets


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> What does 10 sets of time do? Size and Stamina? Not saying I will try it as I am rather liking me 5x5 heavyish sets


It is a classic mass program - It came from the German speaking parts of the europe during the 1970s. It was used first by olympic weight lifters to add mass during the ofseasion so they could adjust there lifting weight class. They could gain enough weight to go up a class in 12 weeks on the GVT program.

In America Vince G also aparently independently found the same system.

Its used in sports circles to gain weight in the ofseasion for sports like Rugby, American football, Hockey ect...

My own view is that it also helps with conditioning so you are probably right.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> What does 10 sets of time do? Size and Stamina? Not saying I will try it as I am rather liking me 5x5 heavyish sets


It provides a massive stimulus overload onto both the CNS and muscle fibres. Its not for you just yet my friend - give it a couple of years. Alot of people wrongly discount it as being worthless, when in effect its just too advanced for them.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

wogihao said:


> It is a classic mass program - But I would say it also helps with conditioning so you are probably right.


Thanks wogi mate



TH&S said:


> It provides a massive stimulus overload onto both the CNS and muscle fibres. Its not for you just yet my friend - give it a couple of years. Alot of people wrongly discount it as being worthless, when in effect its just too advanced for them.


Thanks TH&S mate for that. Yea The 5x5 I find hard on the last set so I know no way in a million years - ok like you said a few years would I be able to attempt this! Does sound very very hard.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> ok like you said a few years would I be able to attempt this! Does sound very very hard.


No Pain - No Gain,

No Gain - No Glory!

This is very true of this program.

To be fair I did the GVT when I had done a few years of strongman so for me It was a huge diffrence, I went from doing work sets of tripples and doubles to that.

I tested it on my training partner (he had been training about 1 year at that point) and he found it very hard. So im not sure if its good or not for beginers - it depends on a number of factors.

It is a hard program but I think its the shock to the body that makes it so effective. As long as there is enough callories in the diet and other factors are in place then its a very effective program. But like all things it only works when your body is not adapted to it.

I will probably do it again at the end of the summer.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

I think this would be a good thing to do as a 1 off from time to time just to mix it up a bit especially if you have some time on your hands.

Personally, I just can't imagine doing 10 x 10 on squats or dead lifts. I think i'd end up in hospital.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> I think this would be a good thing to do as a 1 off from time to time just to mix it up a bit especially if you have some time on your hands.
> 
> Personally, I just can't imagine doing 10 x 10 on squats or dead lifts. I think i'd end up in hospital.


Actually 10x10 on Squats & Deads would be quite a fun workout


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Actually 10x10 on Squats & Deads would be quite a fun workout


Oh how I would laugh, all the way to casualty... 

I guess this would be strictly for split routines due to time constraints/energy levels?


----------



## scott mont (Mar 12, 2008)

ok thanx for input guys i think im goin g to leave the 10x10 routine until i hit a plateau and i will use it to shock my system.has anyone heard of sean nalewanyj's no fail routine? im trying really hard to find the perfect routine but theres so many to choose from. I know someone cant jus giv me a routine that will work for me because everyones different but could anyone giv me examles of routines they've used and have worked for them?


----------



## R3261 (Feb 27, 2008)

tried and tested programme i like to throw in to shake things up from time to time

bloody boring tho


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

good plateau buster but not what i like to do long term..

serge nubret would say otherwise though


----------



## AuburnMuscle (May 27, 2011)

I found it very intense real good workout for me, i think i will continue to use this method. You will be really sore afterwards real good workout !


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I do this once a week and I chajge the body part I


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

would this be 10sets for just one of the two exercises or 10sets of 10reps for one exercise then another 10sets of 10reps for the same muscle?


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

10x10 of D/L and Squats IS a the most brutal combo I have ever used. I did 3 compounds however, with leg press in between these 2 mammoth exercises.

Squats were the easiest as they were first.

Leg Press got me crawling on the floor at this point, with people watching and laughing. They did'nt try it though!

D/L were, how shall I say it...dangerous is probably the best word to describe it. Almost past out at this point, but it was the best feeling ever.

All sets were kept to a strict 60sec rest period working at around 55% for all 3.

Done legs today but i'm doing this again next time around, I think my aim is to pass out this time as I've never managed to do so yet, feel slightly ashamed!

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

scott mont said:


> ok thanx for input guys i think im goin g to leave the 10x10 routine until i hit a plateau and i will use it to shock my system.has anyone heard of sean nalewanyj's no fail routine? im trying really hard to find the perfect routine but theres so many to choose from. I know someone cant jus giv me a routine that will work for me because everyones different but could anyone giv me examles of routines they've used and have worked for them?


Try them all, don't shy away and find out what's best for you.

Go do it now!!!

Let us know what you have tried and how you found it


----------

